# Large size custom transfers



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm trying to find a place that makes large size custom transfers. I was going to go with Transfer Express, but I see the sizes are smaller than what I need. My design is 14 inches wide by 16 inches long. Anyone know a good place that does large sizes like that? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's Wormil's list of all known transfer companies. Each lists the maximum transfer size they make. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I will see what I can find in there.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would say most of the transfer places can do large ones, however, most do not advertise it....

But I would give Home a shot....They do up to 25 x 38...


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check with Dave at SK Mfg. I have gotten large window decal from them, maybe they do large transfers.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Versatrans can handle the size you need but I would also check with the Wildside (they are not on the list) because they have sheets up to 40" inches.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We use Silver Mountain graphics a lot for large plastisol transfers.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful replies, much appreciated. I will check out all the places mentioned here and compare. Wish I knew which ones had the best quality transfers, but I guess that only comes from trying them out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

BikerBill said:


> Thanks everyone for all the helpful replies, much appreciated. I will check out all the places mentioned here and compare. Wish I knew which ones had the best quality transfers, but I guess that only comes from trying them out.


Most long time suppliers are pretty equal in the product they produce.....You do not stick around for decades without doing a good job (most of the time).....

I know Dowling has been in business since 1982.....


----------

